# New Departure blackout rebuild-



## JWick (Nov 22, 2022)

Got a little work in today on hub and coaster brake clean out and inspection.  Pretty cool.  First time I’ve ever pulled one of these apart.


----------



## BF2485 (Nov 27, 2022)

I have some my buddy is gonna do for me this winter


----------

